# Mind Trip Motorsports NY LI Meet May 16th



## Bimmer150 (Nov 20, 2002)

Date: Sunday May 16th 
Time: 1:00PM 
Location: Roosevelt Field Mall South parking Garage Top Level 
All German Cars are welcome to attend!!! 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

